# Humboldt Nutrients



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. My hydro shop is carrying Humboldt Nutrients now and I would like to know who uses these and if you like them. I am growing in coco now and will be revegging my AI mom in about a month. I will also be starting a lot my veggies in coco this year since I have a few bales left over. It looks to be a good company.

hxxp://www.humboldtnutrients.com/


----------



## mendo local (Jan 8, 2009)

I use gravity and purple maxx occasionally, but Im not familiar with their whole line


----------



## tcbud (Jan 8, 2009)

I used the "Purple Max" "Snow Storm" in my last summer grow.  I dont know if it made anything more purple, I was using it to take advantage of the claim "helps uptake of nutrients".  I grew very purple buds, one is the bpom, It was prolly the darkest purple.  It did not turn the mango purple tho.


----------



## Rockster (Jan 8, 2009)

I gotta ask whats in that purple max that promotes anthocyanin pigmentation and why on earth use it?


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 8, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> I gotta ask whats in that purple max that promotes anthocyanin pigmentation and why on earth use it?



becaue anthocyanins are good for you and purple is pretty 

i've never used the nutrients, but they sure sound good


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2009)

I will do some more reading and searching around. The price is right for them and they will work with my coco I have left. Hopefully some people on here have used them and can give me their opinion.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a few extra bottles that I got for free, about enough for one 4 week veg and 8 week bloom. Haven't given em try. I thought I would use them for my outdoor this year.


----------



## tcbud (Jan 8, 2009)

I liked the way that they said on the bottle that it is still not a finished product.  That there was such a demand for it, that they would sell the product before anyway.  The bottle I bought was kinda pricey, $23.  But then, most nutes I have bought have been pricey I guess.  I am having a hard time justifying paying $400 or so for a indoor light now.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL i feel you TC


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 10, 2009)

Wait what are you talking about? THE NUTRIENTS?!?! or the Add ons?!

Because they have a full line of nutrients that is a pretty recent developtment. It contains the Micro, bloom, and grow. Haven't tried them but looking forward to doing so my next grow.

Also! i have the "add-ons"(i guess you would call them. Where you dont use them constantly.

Im actually using the bushmaster right now. Wonderful product! The plants will stop growing vertical once this is fed to them. My cousin used them on a seed plant that was about 4 inches tall.... NEVER GOT TALLER.... Literally stopped growing and bushed up.

I dont really notice too much of a differance with the purple max or the gravity. a little bit! but i havn't used them in my hydro set up yet. I mean, i use them, and the buds turn out wonderfully. But i wouldnt be able to tell you because im always using different strains.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Jan 10, 2009)

i will say that the buds i grow now after using the gravity are much denser! It could be learned skill? or it could be the gravity??


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 11, 2009)

Im Going To Have A Little Something Going Gunna Be Trying Out The Organic Grow From Humbolt Mixed With A Little Pbp Grow


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 12, 2009)

Gravity is a good flower hardner, get better harder denser nugs.

Purple maxx is AWESOME. Color change promoter and trich booster.

These two products are permanent additions to our feeding regiment...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Feb 4, 2009)

very good nutes im using the humboldt organic grow 3-1-3mixed with a little pbp grow 3-1-3 and a drop of liquid karma never seen a plant grow this way wish i had a camera


----------

